# E3 [Electronic Entertainment Expo]



## einlanzer (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone been following the conferences? Nintendo rocked hard today, 3DS will certainly sell like cookies ^^ Anyway, looking forth the new Golden Sun, Zelda and Kid Icarus games. On the other side Sony´s Twisted Metal looks nice as well.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 16, 2010)

I was going to make this thread!

---

From Sony...

First off, may I simply say: *Portal 2!* And I'm going to add to it: Announced by Gabe Newell for the PS3, along with some Steam features like Steam Cloud. It was also implied that the Steam features would be PS3 only.

GT5 release date of November 2nd.

Various videos.


----------



## CyBeR (Jun 16, 2010)

I missed the Sony one because my net decided to fail last night. And I was so looking forward to that one...ufff. 

So far, I'd say Nintendo rules this year. Since I've yet to see the internet going up in flames with news of a PSP 2, I'm guessing Sony didn't have something that big to present. 
I'll be back with impressions as soon as gamespot encodes the conference video and I can watch it as well.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 16, 2010)

If you have a PS3, I believe the conference is on the USA store.

Sly Cooper series re-done ala GoW collection on PS3 is awesome.
Gran Turismo 5 has a confirmed release date.
Move was solid.
PSN premium.


----------



## digs (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been following it largely for any info about the Star Wars MMO. Zelda is pretty exciting though! WOOOOOOO! 'Skyward Sword' is kind of a weird name, but I have great confidence that Miyamato will make it awesome.


----------



## einlanzer (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I found the trailer a bit too "light", it screams "Windwaker 2" in my opinion ^^


----------



## Rodders (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm interested to see how 3D technology is going to affect the gaming industry. Better than life can't be too far away now.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 17, 2010)

Rodders said:


> I'm interested to see how 3D technology is going to affect the gaming industry. Better than life can't be too far away now.



I've played WipeOut HD and Super Stardust HD in 3D (happen to have a 3D TV) and it's pretty cool.


----------

